# Max Weber



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 22, 2005)

Max Weber (1864 - 1920) was a German sociologist who wrote a revolutionary book 100 years ago called _The Protestant Work Ethic and the Spirit of Capitalism_ (1905). It explores the Calvinist understanding of work and Luther's understanding of vocation. 

For more on Weber's life and works see this link.


----------



## crhoades (Apr 22, 2005)

I just picked up this book for $2 at a local library book sale this week. How sound is Weber's thesis?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't know Weber's religious beliefs, and the book is primarily about economic theory and history rather than a religious treatise, but the thesis of this book is very Kuyperian! It shows the link between the work ethic that results from a Calvinist understanding that vocations outside the church may be honorable and done to the glory of God (which was a great breakthrough of the revolution to which both Luther and Calvin contributed enormously) because all spheres of life are under his Lordship. It explores how this thinking contributed to the rise of Capitalism and the history of prosperity in Protestant Northern Europe and America compared with Catholic nations and pietistic influences. I might not endorse it 100% but I'd recommend that it be read by students of history and economics very highly. It's a book that the Church ought to take seriously to remind us of our heritage. We need to rediscover the Protestant work ethic.


----------

